# Indonesian restaurant in Amsterdam



## chicken pie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dear forumers,

As an Indonesian who has been living in the UK for a few years now, I'm getting the sudden craving for Indonesian food although I do go back home every year. So I've planned a trip to Amsterdam with Indonesian food in mind.

I've done some research (thanks to uncle Google) on which Indonesian restaurants I want to go to and I've shortlisted a few. But I figured it wouldn't hurt to see if there were any fellow Indonesians in Amsterdam who might be able to make recommendations. I've got a soft spot for Minang/Padang food. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherokee (Oct 8, 2010)

Sama Sebo in PC Hooftstraat


----------



## chicken pie (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Cherokee! Sama Sebo is now in my top three!


----------

